# E-cigarette Explodes....



## zaVaper (8/4/14)

Another sensational story about an e-cig that went boom. (remember to use the right charger, batteries with safety, and vented mods if you got them)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rred-dress-e-cigarette-explodes-fireball.html


----------



## Riaz (8/4/14)

haha

just posted the exact same link now

ill delete mine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zaVaper (8/4/14)

@Riaz Small world!


----------



## devdev (8/4/14)

So this is serious, and very sad. It portrays what we love and what we do very negatively, either due to user or manufacturing errors.

It's worth considering the Daily Mail are known for scare-mongering and would have jumped on this opportunity to create fear and panic with their readers.

I just love this pic below. "Shorty had them BOOTS WITH THE FUR (LINING)"

And the jewellery worn on the outside of the furry knitter thing. WTF? I know the manne wear their gold chains outside of the Tshirt in Jozi, but this chick looks like a 90s raver gone wrong, with gold jewellery, in ugg boots.

ROFL. I can't take this story seriously

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (8/4/14)

silly apple products causing grief again?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Chop007 (8/4/14)

Strange, speaking of 'Apple', cell phones explode every day, all over the world, sometimes while charging, sometimes while folks are speaking through them, I never hear anything in the media about them? Maybe the cellphone companies are paying off big tobacco, news outlets and nic patch makers so they do not jump on the fear propaganda band wagon and ban cellphones. 

All I know is that far more cellphones have overheated and exploded than ecigs/vaping devices and the vaping devices that have exploded was either due to user error or somebody doing it on purpose to gain fame/get paid by big tobacco companies.

This fear propaganda reminds me of when the U.S.A invaded Afghanistan, the media belonged to them and their point of view. Same with the media of today, it is owned by big tobacco, and big tobacco also has a massive stake in the arms and ammunition deals around the world. In my humble opinion, the things that are actually wrong with the world today is not ecigs, it is 1)Tobacco Companies, 2)War mongering fear propaganda Weapons Dealers(A.K.A The CIA, NSA, FBI etc etc) 3)The media with little to no backbone because they know who signs their paychecks and lets them in on classified information. 

But they will continue to do what they are doing because if they do not, they loose huge profits. They will spend at least 2/3rds of their profits to fight ecigs, in any way they can. Now, that is a lot of money. If ecigs are not banned, that would surprise me. If the man in the street, average Joe, actually gets a say, well, pigs will fly. And the worst is, they will have a million housewives that watch Oprah , who agree with them, and none of it will be based on actual science, it will be based on this new wave of pseudo science where people with DR. infront of their name, get paid to talk horse dung for 2 hours, while no actual qualitative/quantitative analytic proof exists for their biased assumptions. 

I mean, already, the only real argument against ecigs, that pseudo scientists can invent is, "These are new, we have not had long enough to discover the possible implications of such devices and addictive nicotine." I mean, really, we have explored the universe, we know the chemical composition of a planet light years away, based on the hue it's atmosphere emits, nicotine is found in fruit, vegetables etc etc, and you tell me that you cannot study the effects of 4 natural chemicals in an ejuice? PSEUDO SCIENCE HOGWASH!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (9/4/14)

Use the correct charger

If you charge batteries unattended, make sure its on a non-flammable surface

I still dont charge things unattended

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

